# Do you do anything to acknowledge Valentines Day?



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

With Valentines Day approaching, I wondered who likes to acknowledge this day.
Do you do the whole card, flowers and chocolates thing? perhaps a more extravagant gift? or do you refuse to buy into this commerical day?


Personally I just buy a card which tells my SO how much I love him, because who doesn't need to be told that they are loved? and this is a reminder to me that I should be grateful for the love of my life.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I've never been in a relationship so I do nothing. I probably still would do nothing if I was in a relationship.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I sent my far away love a necklace with locket. Its not because of Valentine but because any excuse will do to send her something special.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

My SO doesn't need gifts, My SO already knows I love 'em*































*my SO is myself


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Lokkye said:


> My SO doesn't need gifts, My SO already knows I love 'em*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you and you SO have a romantic Valentine's night together. Light some candles, whisper sweet nothings to yourself, and get down to business :laughing:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I think my SO would be offended if I tried to do anything for her on Valentines Day. :crazy: 









I love her.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I usually try to get something for my SO but I don't go out of the way particularly. Neither one of us has much interest in sentimental occasions. We still have fun and celebrate on a holiday, but we don't stress over the importance of gifts so much as happiness and being together.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I got him a card saying that if I had to choose between him and chocolate that I would choose him covered in chocolate. :tongue: Cheesy I know.
Then tonight I made a platter of watermelon and scorched almonds, with some feijoa lemonade on ice. Yum!


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Flyin solo this year. I need time to be single again. Good news is theres a giant annual pillow fight going on in my city for other singles and couples.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not one for Valentines day. I will play along if my SO wants to do something, but otherwise I'd rather not. I would rather celebrate anniversary's.


----------



## RocketMikari (Feb 14, 2011)

Not really, but many of the game sites where I'm at do something and I end up participating because it's a special game event, rather than specifically because it's a Valentine thing. I participated in the events on Gaia Online, Tinier Me and VDex.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

I've never had the opportunity.


----------



## The Roving ENFP (Dec 21, 2010)

I like to make valentines day special, but with that being said - I think having a special date and giving my lady flowers and chocolates on a completely irrelevant day just to show her that I really love her is much more special...
:happy:


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Yes. I'm a sucker for all that hearts, flowers, and chocolates stuff.*:kitteh:


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

No, because I'm single.
Preferably still no if I were in a relationship, especially the flowers and chocolate stuff.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I'm always single so...


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't do much. I guess sometimes I'll get something for friends or whoever, but yeah.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

haha, oh i can remember my last valentines day too good!
my friends and i are not in a relationship so we decided to do something together and use this day to spend some time (not with our SO but) with good friends.
we were going to an all you can eat buffet and basically sit there glancing at all the other pairs. the others had to think we're crazy, we laughed so loud and one friend almost choked! we invented a lot of stories and talked about some boys in school, and ate our frustration away. (well at least we tried. xD)

oh, well... i don't think my future v-days will differ too much from this one. .___.


----------

